# A hodge podge of stuff



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres what this old guy has been up to the last couple days, took these pictures last night and thought you guys might like to see them.

Click here http://www.1969supersport.com/01shopstuff.html

Rob


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You run a clean ship sir, amazing!  Great set-up you got going, you do some great work. Thanks for the pictures. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your work better than showroom.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello rubadub,
Great pictures! You sure look after your gear. I need to set up my shop over the next little while.... I'm afraid it won't be as nice a set up as you have.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks men.

Rob


----------

